# Guilty face !!



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you have any pictures with guilty or strange facial expressions? I found this picture, so funny!!  

GOT YOU!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: 
She knows she's not suppose to go in there, but she does anyway :dis :lol: :


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Honest Mom, I would NEVER play with your plants. :angel


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: aawww you guys they are so cute!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am paying attention mom, I'm not falling asleep!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks  , everyone's kitties look so sweet when they look guilty :lol: . They know their being bad, but we love them for it anyway :lol: .


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

My ALL TIME favorite "*shifty look*" photograph. I got this one through a stroke of absolute dumb luck. I had just finished charging the camera batteries and put them back in the camera, and turned it on to make triple sure that I'd put the batteries in correctly. Just then, across the room, I saw Hobo Skimbleshanks sitting quietly on the cat tree, one perch below Peanut Butterum. He was looking up with this sly, sideways kind of look, and I was able to get this picture just about a second before he rared up and grabbed Peanuts tail. Then the chase was on..... :lol:


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Mike. That picture is perfect! :lol: :lol: :lol: I love the look on his face!

Here's my one of my favorite face pics of Cricket. The look says it all.  

Kate


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie giving me a dirty look:










And Rocket (barely more than a kitten) giving me his "Who me??" look:










...and Rocket giving me his "I'm just shocked!!" 8O look:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

coaster said:


> Mellie giving me a dirty look:


I'll say!! What did you DO to get that look????


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Stuck a camera in her face. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lol, cute, do you have any w/ Twinkee Tim or is he the innocent one? :lol: :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

He's full of mischief, but has a totally innocent face. :wink:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Coaster! That little cat's face is priceless! xD I love it!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

'oopsie, aren't I meant to play with mummy's expensive china?'


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

My cats never look guilty, I think they just don´t know how :roll:











Hannibal: YOU, servant! Food, bellyscratching, toys, now!










Hannibal: When I entered this room, it was allredy pretty much done like this.










Attila´s funny face










Attila: I can touch my nose with my own tongue, and I bet you cannot !


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

kapatrik said:


> My cats never look guilty, I think they just don´t know how :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute lol :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

S*Qutie Pie's said:


> *massiel78* no one could look more guilty than your cats... Guilty as charged!


Don't think that's her cat :?


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

oh no it isn't my cat  i found the picture online and couldn't resist not sharing this cutie   My cats don't ever feel guilty :twisted: :twisted: they make me feel guilty when they want something and I don't give it to them :lol: As you can see on my second picture sometimes he falls asleep when I'm talking to him :lol: :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's one of my babies...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

In my dad's chair :lol: (this is such an old pic):


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Great guilty pics!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

